# What do you smoke to get your creative juices flowing?



## HighDownUnder (Dec 8, 2012)

I've read that Indicas induce couch lock and Sativas help with creativity. What I'd like to know is what strain you use so you're still functional, sort of, but your mind's set free. 
A video I watched said a lot of New Yorkers smoke a strain called 'Sour Diesel' because it helps them think. 

What are your recommendations and I'd really like to start focusing on good strains in my grow room. 

Cheers


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 8, 2012)

HighDownUnder said:


> I've read that Indicas induce couch lock and Sativas help with creativity. What I'd like to know is what strain you use so you're still functional, sort of, but your mind's set free.
> A video I watched said a lot of New Yorkers smoke a strain called 'Sour Diesel' because it helps them think.
> 
> What are your recommendations and I'd really like to start focusing on good strains in my grow room.
> ...


 sour diesel is a great choice as it's a pretty sativa dom strain.. i've been smoking some blue dream and it's very nice as it gives me a nice motivation and free's the mind up a bit.. i'm really enjoying it..

c99 is another great pick as is appollo 11 or kali mist or pretty much any good haze like amnesia haze or super silver haze..


----------



## HighDownUnder (Dec 8, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> sour diesel is a great choice as it's a pretty sativa dom strain.. i've been smoking some blue dream and it's very nice as it gives me a nice motivation and free's the mind up a bit.. i'm really enjoying it..
> 
> c99 is another great pick as is appollo 11 or kali mist or pretty much any good haze like amnesia haze or super silver haze..


Cheers, I'll look them up


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Headband is my go to strain when I need to think outside the box


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Headband is my go to strain when I need to think outside the box


 is that from clone or seed kush?


----------



## KushXOJ (Dec 9, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> is that from clone or seed kush?


I grew it as a clone but I don't have it anymore, sadly. 
So whenever I see it at a club I grab a oz.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I grew it as a clone but I don't have it anymore, sadly.
> So whenever I see it at a club I grab a oz.


 ahh, kk, ty.. was looking for a nice headband strain, but it's gotta be in seed form unless of course i can find a fine farmer friend to share the love..


----------



## HighDownUnder (Dec 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I grew it as a clone but I don't have it anymore, sadly.
> So whenever I see it at a club I grab a oz.





racerboy71 said:


> ahh, kk, ty.. was looking for a nice headband strain, but it's gotta be in seed form unless of course i can find a fine farmer friend to share the love..


I looked up headband. Here's what it came up with. http://www.demonseeds.com/search.php?search_query=headband+&x=42&y=17


----------



## RollUpMikey (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah Headband is a pretty creative strain, but my go to would definitely be Snow Dream, a cross between Blue Dream & Snow White.
We're pretty lucky to have BD still alive and well here in Cali for the past few years.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2012)

Killing Fields from Sannie will do what you're looking for as well. Another Haze hybrid (Herer based). 

Pure Haze from Tom Hill I bet you would find something that is even better. Shit yields indoors though.


----------



## fattiemcnuggins (Dec 10, 2012)

Purple haze!


----------



## toronjadeoro (Dec 11, 2012)

I was so sick of smoking for 2 decades whatever I could find from dealers that almost invariably put me in stupid mode: trouble finishing a thought, stringing sentences together, couch-lock, etc. Then after learning the flood of information here about everything (and so much more to learn), I heavily researched a strain to spark creativity with focus and came across Shaman, a strain that's been around since the eighties. I first used the search engine at leafly.com (cool site--plug in the effects you want, and the appropriate strains appear) and then tried to confirm everything at various sites. I just harvested (1st time ever) about a month ago, and I cannot speak highly enough about what it's done for me. Clearly, with few exceptions, I had been smoking indicas my whole life, and now I know I absolutely prefer at least sativa dominant strains. I do a lot of writing, and Shaman has sparked monumental breakthroughs for me regarding creativity. Ideas just manifest themselves and everything just comes together and makes sense. I can't wait to try others like Malawi, Kali Mist, Jack Herer and Durban Poison. Not that this relates to the varieties I mention, but I would guess that just like any business that wants to thrive, new shiny things have to be invented to satisfy mass consumerism; hence, a new strain every month. I'm not denying the novel effects they promise; I'm a sucker too and obviously up for trying them, but I'm thrilled to have started with something that has a long history, is reasonably priced and does not make me stupid.


----------



## BlissCannabis (Dec 24, 2012)

For creativity, I usually prefer Sativa dom hybrids so I don't get stoned. I like smoking J1 to get the creative juices flowing. I can also go hiking when I smoke J1, it's not too heavy on the eyes or couch locky. It's a sativa dom hybrid... Jack Herer and Skunk # 1 I believe. I haven't grown it, so I can't help you there.


----------



## HighDownUnder (Jan 21, 2013)

So after a few of your recommendations, here's what I bought.
*Your Order Contains the Following Items:* 


 1 x AK47 Feminised seeds
 2 x Pineapple Chunk Feminised Cannabis seeds
 1 x Shaman Feminised Dutch Passion seeds
 1 x Sour OG aka 818 Headband Feminised seeds
 2 x Liberty Haze Feminised Cannabis seeds


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 22, 2013)

I like Ed rosenthals super bud or right now I'm growing a landrace Peshawar very nice creative buzz still can think but stoned as all can get. In a clear way though.


----------



## resinhead (Jan 24, 2013)

Chocolope has been my favorite sativa lately. It's advertised as 95% sativa. Very unique smell, buzz, and flavor. I used to get kali-mist that was some the best smoke i've ever had, but i understand serious seeds changed the genetics, and ithe strain takes a very long time to flower (14 wks)


----------

